# P.O.E.T Sweet Black Tea



## jamesvapes_sa (14/10/21)

Would love to find a clone of this Juice, use to vape bottles of this...


----------



## Halfdaft (14/10/21)

Definitely! Been looking for a while but I could only find it with foreign vendors


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (14/10/21)

... have to agree there is some concentrate(s) in we can not get. 
I tried mixing up a few tea's and just not cutting it.
Sure would love something close to it.


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (16/10/21)

@ivc_mixer do you maybe have any input on this?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/10/21)

Thanks for the tag @jamesvapes_sa but I have honestly not tried my hands at teas yet, coffee yes but not tea. But that does not mean one cannot try.

I see the description reads: This sweet black tea blended with regional fruits and a hint of lemon. Are the 'regional fruits' like a mixed berries type as I would imagine this would work well?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/10/21)

Read up on a bunch of tea concentrates and seems the one which would be best to use here would be OSDIY Sweet Black Tea as it also contains a hint of lemon and seems quite highly rated versus the others. Alas, this flavour house is not available in SA, so let's see what one can do with that which is available here, but you may not get close tot he actual profile.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (16/10/21)

Yes you correct there was a subtle hint of lemon. If I can remember not tasting much berries. Been a while I had this juice.


----------



## Viper_SA (16/10/21)

I know in the past some people on here were raving about lipids being released in NETs that's supposedly not healthy, maybe someone who works with NETs can chime in here, but why not try to make a NET tea extract and then add the rest?
@GSM500

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (16/10/21)

Searched ELR & All the flavors no luck.
Nothing real close.


----------



## GSM500 (16/10/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I know in the past some people on here were raving about lipids being released in NETs that's supposedly not healthy, maybe someone who works with NETs can chime in here, but why not try to make a NET tea extract and then add the rest?
> @GSM500


I might be wrong but I think, from what I've read over the years, the fear of lipids may come from using the wrong type of filter to strain the physical material from the extract, e.g. bleached coffee filters and the likes.

If you want to try something ready made have a look at Stixx Mixx. I have a bunch of the tobaccos but haven't tried the teas myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/10/21)

GSM500 said:


> I might be wrong but I think, from what I've read over the years, the fear lipids may come from using the wrong type of filter to strain the physical material from the extract, e.g. bleached coffee filters and the likes.
> 
> If you want to try something ready made have a look at Stixx Mixx. I have a bunch of the tobaccos but haven't tried the teas myself.



Thanks for that. Got my head chewed off here once a long time ago for attempting a coffee NET.


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/10/21)

I know about NET's and at one stage I almost wanted to dabble in it, but then I saw the amount of effort one needs to go through and also you're not guaranteed the same flavour profile every time, the basic profile may be the same but it may have slight differences and that messes with things when you're mixing.

I saw there are a few teas by Stixx Mixx sold by Black but it's a green tea and a white tea, so will not fit this profile. I honestly still think the OSDIY one may be the one we're looking for here, but I will do some research re the ones we have available in SA and see what I can come up with.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GSM500 (16/10/21)

Any chance of a description of the flavour from someone that has actually vaped this stuff? Is it very sweet? Is it lemon and berries forward or other fruit? 

Is there a cherry note in there at all? I have a Cherry Blossom Tea by Liquid Barn that maybe applicable but haven't tried anything more than a knuckle test.


----------



## Halfdaft (16/10/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> Yes you correct there was a subtle hint of lemon. If I can remember not tasting much berries. Been a while I had this juice.


I can’t remember any berries either


----------



## Halfdaft (16/10/21)

@jamesvapes_sa i think we need to organize a gb to get a few bottles.


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (16/10/21)

Guys I really thank you all for the replies. 

Profile breakdown. 
It's that semi strong black tea that's the last cup of the teapot but you added like 3 spoons of sugar cause why not LOL 
Yes there was a touch of lemon/citrus on the end. I really can not recall tasting berries. 
Maybe like a raspberry for sweetness?


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (16/10/21)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> @jamesvapes_sa i think we need to organize a gb to get a few bottles.


I really don't even know what shop stock it. Sir and Juicy Joe's had it back in the day


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (16/10/21)

...shocking to see that Poet describes it with cream. I drink black tea and I really did not taste cream or milk notes in the juice. Nor the fruits @Halfdaft Customs do you agree?


----------



## Halfdaft (16/10/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> ...shocking to see that Poet describes it with cream. I drink black tea and I really did not taste cream or milk notes in the juice. Nor the fruits @Halfdaft Customs do you agree?


None at all, I remember sweet black tea and with a very light citrus note. Though that is working off of memory which may not be so good…

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Halfdaft (16/10/21)

jamesvapes_sa said:


> I really don't even know what shop stock it. Sir and Juicy Joe's had it back in the day


I’ve found it in some US online stores. I’m still debating if it’s going to be worth it to import a few bottles. 
https://fivepawns.com/products/poets-sweet-black-tea
https://fivepawns.com/products/poets-sweet-black-tea


----------



## Hooked (16/10/21)

https://www.ejuices.com/collections/p-o-e-t/products/p-o-e-t-dolce-nero-te

It's on their website, but Sold Out. Keep an eye on it - they might restock.


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (16/10/21)

Damn would be so amazing to get a clone or similar profile. @Hooked checked the reviews. Such a out there profile but reviews back that it's a real great juice. Sure do miss it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (13/11/21)

...still no luck tried to find this juice everywhere.


----------



## M.Adhir (14/11/21)

https://fivepawns.com/products/poets-sweet-black-tea?variant=39807148949642

Just need to work out what postcode they ship to within the US, and then MyUS or similar it to SA


----------

